# Cure buds in jars/ziplock bags?



## *Blue_Widow* (Dec 21, 2009)

I harvested my girls yesterday and I have the buds in ziplock bags and jars. Is this the correct way to cure and dry them?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 21, 2009)

Hang the plants up to DRY before putting in plastic bags of glas jars. When the plants are dry enough for the stem to snap you can put in jars or bags to start curing.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 21, 2009)

:yeahthat: 
Listen to Ozzie!

Putting fresh cut plants straight into jars is a sure path to mold.  All that hard work- poof- gone.

Dry 'em first like Ozzie said.  Good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2009)

And even after you dry them and put them in jars, there will still be some residual moisture in the buds.  You will need to open the jars a few minutes every day or so for a week or so.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 23, 2009)

:yeahthat::stoned::fly:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Dec 23, 2009)

I always hang dry first.
Usually I don't check for a couple days.
When the stem will partially snap-it will snap but there will still be tendons holding, then I put in jars and check them two times a day.
If I notice a "wet grass" smell, I leave the jar open for about half a day-then close up.
Also I leave plenty of room for air in the jar-slightly over half the jars volume-I guess at it.
As you continually "burp" the jars, you will notice the smells changing.
Mine seems to have a banana aroma developing.

Be sure to read up on the stickies for drying and curing-very good read.

Here-your turn...

:48:

Gb


----------

